# Show me your female characters!



## RangerReb (Jul 4, 2020)

I've recently been working on developing my skills as an artist and drawing some of my female characters, as opposed to always giving my attention to my male characters lol.

Here are the two gals that I've drawn so far.

This is Aurora:






And this is my most recent creation, Jessie:





These two are like complete opposites lol.

So anywho, show me your female characters! I'd love to give you feedback on your designs, and I'd love feedback on mine as well (so hard getting noticed as an artist around here, sniff sniff :c )

Let's see them furry females! Trans, cis, it don't matter, I wanna see them all >:3c


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2020)

Your FA profile has just under 30 watchers in one month! 
Those are _incredibly_ good numbers for someone drawing SFW content! 
Just keep doing what you love and the people will follow.


----------



## RangerReb (Jul 4, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Your FA profile has just under 30 watchers in one month!
> Those are _incredibly_ good numbers for someone drawing SFW content!
> Just keep doing what you love and the people will follow.


Aww, well thank you for the encouragement! I'm new to FA and the fandom in general (really brand spankin' new.) So I guess I just don't know what to expect. And yeah, probably not doing NSFW art does result in less attention lol, but I don't mind. Not that I think tasteful NSFW is bad, it's just not my thing.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 4, 2020)

Sure~

First we have Mirian and Eldrana. Wolf sisters from my fantasy world.






And then we have my Sona the lovely genderfluid Squirlf. Queen Skittles. Who flicks between genders. Does that count? -Giggles-


----------



## RangerReb (Jul 4, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Sure~
> 
> First we have Mirian and Eldrana. Wolf sisters from my fantasy world.
> 
> ...


Wow, I love your designs! The shading is kind of cartoony but it really works well. I can see you put effort into your characters and scenes. You probably do a lot more storybuilding than I do as well lol. And yes, Queen Skittles counts in my book :3


----------



## Skittles (Jul 4, 2020)

RangerReb said:


> Wow, I love your designs! The shading is kind of cartoony but it really works well. I can see you put effort into your characters and scenes. You probably do a lot more storybuilding than I do as well lol. And yes, Queen Skittles counts in my book :3


Well~ the characters are mine. The art is not mine but thank you~

I do try and build a world around my characters though  working on a fiction for the two sisters.
Skittles as my main Sona is just a copy paste of myself with a slightly bolder personality.


----------



## RangerReb (Jul 4, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Well~ the characters are mine. The art is not mine but thank you~
> 
> I do try and build a world around my characters though  working on a fiction for the two sisters.
> Skittles as my main Sona is just a copy paste of myself with a slightly bolder personality.


Aww, well that's alright, ha.

Nice, I'd probably do a bit of worldbuilding myself if I wasn't so lazy lol.

Well Skittles seems to be a neat fursona! Don't think I've ever seen a Squirlf before.


----------



## Skittles (Jul 4, 2020)

RangerReb said:


> Aww, well that's alright, ha.
> 
> Nice, I'd probably do a bit of worldbuilding myself if I wasn't so lazy lol.
> 
> Well Skittles seems to be a neat fursona! Don't think I've ever seen a Squirlf before.


Nor have I QwQ I appear to be.. Somewhat unique heh.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 4, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Nor have I QwQ I appear to be.. Somewhat unique heh.


So what do Squirlfs eat/hunt? Would they hunt squirrels???


----------



## Skittles (Jul 4, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> So what do Squirlfs eat/hunt? Would they hunt squirrels???


Good question! I am largly an omnivore. But not a cannibal. Can't eat my fellow wolves or Squirrels.

But if you are of the steak variety.. 0,....,0


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 4, 2020)

Well! Guess I can introduce a few of my female OCs thanks to the thread!

Here it goes:




Archmage Stamine, Stella 'Diamond' Stamine as full name.


Spoiler



She is one of the archmages of Magica-Draconia(Magicania) that protect and overwatch the world. She majors in space control which allows teleportation and area blockage. She had created a barrier that keeps people out of certain area, which is mainly outside of the civilization--the prohibited lands. Plus, she can shapeshift into an actual red fox.

Trivia:
Her left eye is always masked in public, which the rumor saying it being the source of her true power, yet is too unstable and can be dangerous thus is sealed. She had been masking her left eye since her very first remark on public since she was a kid. The scar-like pattern around her left eye (hidden) keeps growing as time passes, reason unknown. (I know it )




 Professor Weiss, Ruth Weiss as full name.


Spoiler



She is a head researcher of a government secret lab focusing on military techs, majoring on bionical and mechanical technologies of Techno-Draconia(Technonia). She is a mastermind that excels on both, yet has poor physical strength.

Trivia:
The accessories on her hair(grey blocks) are multifunctional devices that scans and creates hologram interfaces to aid her work. And they also have personnel energy barrier which reduces incoming damage. (Regarding the dangerous experiments)





Peacemaker Cat and Rat Duo. The names are Ber(Bernardina the cat) and Nico(Nicholas the mouse), no last names.


Spoiler



Refugees of unknown reasons, but it's not too unusual as the two factions (Magicania and Technonia) have been in a war status for eons. The wasteland of aftermath is where the refugees gather and survive, Ber and Nico are two of them.
((Elipsis))
After all the dramas, Ber and Nico had became a team, as one of the vigilantes(Peacemakers) of Scraptown. At least for them, looting from 'bad guys' seemed better of an excuse to gather supplies, and keep going.
Ber stands in vanguard position with her strength and skills of combined martial arts for close range fights. For example, she is capable of smashing a grown-up male and make him faint instantly.

Trivia:
Ber's left arm is lost then was replaced with a robotic arm that can quickly swap between 'arms'. Nico, who is an engineer with partial knowledge and experiences as a former Technonian, had made this possible. Ber's right ear is partially lost too, hiding it using the hat.

Nico is a male so I didn't share his setups to fit the thread theme. Plus, Nico isn't a furry OC :3




Yup! I have only shared three yet it's uh... sorry for the long stuff, and thankies!


----------



## Kope (Jul 4, 2020)

Here’s a scene I drew with a female bird in it her name is Olivia Peckers


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jul 5, 2020)

Here's my witch, Fenja. The art made by me but the character is designed by me. Hope you like it!









I really like your first sona. She's very easy on the eyes and nothing feels like it pops out so much that it's like a needle in my eyes. On the other hand there's still gentle eye catchers like the colour of her antlers which do a good job in giving it a more individual touch. The drawing style is generally pretty! Looks good, conveys what it should, can't complain c:

Sadly my phone doesn't display the second artwork of yours, so no critique there. I'm so sorry ;~;


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Pomorek (Jul 5, 2020)

Ah, a thread for me to show off! I'm mainly (like, 99%) featuring female characters in my art. I'm mainly a visual artist but not much of a storyteller, so there's no in-depth backstories etc. For me they are more like a photographer's models, I just make art with them, no need for me to know/think of all the details of their life. With that said, introducing...

Wanda, a psycho-yet-friendly brown hyena (note, yours and a hyena's definitions of "friendly" may not match). Runs a little greengrocery which stands its ground against encroaching supermarkets not only by having best quality organic produce (including absolutely finest meat-replacement mushrooms for carnivores), but also thanks to the talkative, chatty owner, turning the place into a gossip hub for entire area.










Majka (_May-kah_) the arctic vixen. Your typical nice girl, but also has a thing for number crunching. Works with accountancy. Likes aggrotech music and industrial dance.










Joanna the bongo antelope. Skittish and somewhat aloof, needs some ice-breaking to get to know her better. Worka at archives of an university hospital, provides assistance for research by finding relevant materials (aka. _information science antelope_). Having daily contact with such disease-related things messes up her sensitive mind a little, making her constantly worried about her health, and going crazy with fitness and diets.








(note that the animation for her is somewhat old, so the quality is bit lower)


Aleksandra the oryx. Laid-back but (mostly!...) punctual bus driver. Loves watching teams ports on TV but usually is too lazy to do anything herself.




(No animation for her yet, but it will be fixed.)

There is also Lobelia the gray wolf, but I have only NSFW artwork of her so far. And I'm always wanting to extend this little "cast" of mine, but this goes awfully slow.

Now, for a feedback about your characters! (Note, Jessie's link appears broken.) I like how you include some "neon-colored" accents for them. Not something I normally do myself, but still looks nice. I also like how their fur is very non-uniform in color. It's noteworthy that you added some backgrounds, even if simple ones (I'm "guilty" of omitting the backgrounds too much myself). Your anatomy and faces look good and I like how you even add some shading. If I was to leave any improvement suggestion: get that shading even better. As it is now, it can be a bit "all over the place" and can blend with actual fur patterns too much. So that it's hard to tell in some areas, is it darker/lighter fur patch, or a shadow/highlight? But then, on clothes your shading looks completely fine, and it's something I can have trouble with (there's more than one reason why my art subjects are usually disrobed, haha!).


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 5, 2020)

This is my only one and I neglect her:





She's an older character. This is a colored base. ^





Not my art here either. ^





Sketch I made that I should make into a complete piece. Lol ^


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jul 5, 2020)

I hope you don't mind fat girls, I really love them... These are just a handful.
























I have a few others and there's some more pictures of these characters, but I picked the ones I felt were best.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jul 5, 2020)

I have quite a few girls! Here's a few though:

This is Vannili, lynx-cat hybrid who's a total sweetheart (art by RaccoonFlare on DA):




Diana, motherly dog lady (art by Lechet on main site):




Jasper, the antisocial, video-game loving tomboy cat (art by myself):




And Olivia, the shy but sweet bunny girl (art by Milkpon on DA):


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 5, 2020)

The first one reminds me of the Crunchyroll's character


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

RangerReb said:


> I've recently been working on developing my skills as an artist and drawing some of my female characters, as opposed to always giving my attention to my male characters lol.
> 
> Here are the two gals that I've drawn so far.
> 
> ...


For some reason I see only one art, I would like to see the second.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a couple of my girl characters, personally mine, and not for sale, but one of them have only a couple of completed drawings, I plan to make a normal full-fledged reference of it, and the second character, this is my furson, I draw it now, it is not finished yet, but there is an art that another artist trade for me.
The first art was drawn by me, her name is Patoma, the second art is drawn for me, my furson and, accordingly, the name is the same as me - Lira


----------



## Lalefue (Jan 7, 2021)

I love shark girls XD follow me for more sexy ladies


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 8, 2021)

I have a single main female character that I have art for, the part-time antagonist of my sergal's universe, Minerva Flow
She's a 2.40m tall sergal lady with an exoskeleton, more than slightly unhinged, a joker-esque character. Not the stereotype of femininity, but canon sergals don't have much gender dimorphism.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 8, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> I have a single main female character that I have art for, the part-time antagonist of my sergal's universe, Minerva Flow
> She's a 2.40m tall sergal lady with an exoskeleton, more than slightly unhinged, a joker-esque character. Not the stereotype of femininity, but canon sergals don't have much gender dimorphism.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98301View attachment 98302


If I recall correctly, the creator of these creatures revisited the original design of the Sergal girls towards a more anthropomorphic femininity. That is, initially, they really did not have any special familiar feminine features, but then the canon changed. Although I am afraid that I could suddenly remember something wrong, or understand something incorrectly.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 8, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> If I recall correctly, the creator of these creatures revisited the original design of the Sergal girls towards a more anthropomorphic femininity. That is, initially, they really did not have any special familiar feminine features, but then the canon changed. Although I am afraid that I could suddenly remember something wrong, or understand something incorrectly.


My source on this was the vilous wiki where it says that there's little gender dimorphism, especially no breasts. Additionally, my character's not exactly the 'feminine' stereotype, more the 'femme fatale'


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 8, 2021)

Here's my dragon girl! I've recently come to the realization that I'm trans so I wanted to make female fursonas to represent that! Also, dragons are awesome. The little flower design on her belly relates to an azalea, which stands for feminity. I didn't originally have that in the design but once I got some art of her, the belly looked kinda plain so I asked the artist if they would add something. The artist was good at coming up with interesting designs so I let them pick whatever and they picked the azalea!


----------



## FrenchUranoscopidae (Jan 8, 2021)

I don't have many of them despite being a girl myself but here they are !


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 9, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> My source on this was the vilous wiki where it says that there's little gender dimorphism, especially no breasts. Additionally, my character's not exactly the 'feminine' stereotype, more the 'femme fatale'


Oh, I finally found this journal, I remembered this post when I talked about female characteristics.








						The Sergal change -- trancymick's Journal
					

I added the breast to Rain,. It's on my intention.. I want to the few sexual symbols on her.. That is the berast.. Old design was g ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 9, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Oh, I finally found this journal, I remembered this post when I talked about female characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one I didn't know, but since there's more recent sergal art by her without breasts I assume she rolled back on that change or the change only covered general Rain. I went mostly by the vilous wiki (which is more recent) and which is pretty up-to-date on canon stuff.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 9, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> That one I didn't know, but since there's more recent sergal art by her without breasts I assume she rolled back on that change or the change only covered general Rain. I went mostly by the vilous wiki (which is more recent) and which is pretty up-to-date on canon stuff.


In general, it is easy to get confused here, perhaps the canon has changed several times. After all, that record is very old. A couple of years ago I was looking for information about sergal and read that at first the canon was one, then it became different. But, I think any of these options has the right to exist. Personally, I like it when the female character is an obvious woman. Someone likes differently.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 9, 2021)

By the way, I finally draw my furson. This is more of a sketch than full-fledged art, but I like how it turned out.
However, I plan on doing this art differently later.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have three female characters, but only have good art of two of them so far.

Hayley, my blue and white unicorn, is probably my favorite. I've been slowly working on fleshing out a personality for her. General idea is while she has unicorn magic, it's not magic that can really affect the physical world in any way. It does allow her to explore and interact with people on a psychological and spiritual level, though. I've been toying with ideas to do a comic series about how this works.




Alyssa is my dun-colored horse lady. So far all I have fleshed out on her is that she works as a farm hand on my fursona's farm.




And I have Claire, who's a gray dappled horse lady who I don't have good art of yet.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 16, 2021)

oh i have a few female characters

first i have to main heroines for my comic series 
i have blade star
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and venom thorn(from chapter 8)





and not to mention some of my other characters i can play with how ever i like
simone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




roxy




 ingrid and laura




serenity(she's nude in this one)
here
 and my newest Vyla(linked because nude)
here


----------



## friskydingo (Jan 16, 2021)

Here is a character sheet of a dragon girl getting featured in upcoming comics. Warning: Contains nudity, vore, and macro/micro stomping.

Here is a link to the submission page with more info on her.


----------



## MischievousPooka (Jan 19, 2021)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 19, 2021)

These are probably the only original female characters I have at the moment.  Everything else is fanart.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 19, 2021)

It me!!

Artist Link


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Jan 23, 2021)

I've actually a few but sadly a lot of my older stuff was lost, and I haven't been doing any art of my anthro OCs since 2014.

This is all that remained:


(This is Megan, by the way)


----------



## Lyrule (Jan 24, 2021)

Kiara. : ) I have a lot of sketches and unfinished art but this is all I got  that's recently complete lol.





Here's a piece I had commissioned of her about nearlyyyyyy 6 years ago. Her colors have since darkened and her armor design has since changed. Her markings, hair, eye color remain the same though, and so does her scarf!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 24, 2021)

Lyrule said:


> Kiara. : ) I have a lot of sketches and unfinished art but this is all I got  that's recently complete lol.
> 
> View attachment 99876
> 
> ...


Very well done!


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Jan 28, 2021)

This is Delilah. She’s a character from my comic series Harry. She’s gross


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 28, 2021)

A kittydog who my bf named Cherry Blossom :3


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 1, 2021)

Holly, she’s witty, cunning and silly. She’s a original character from my webcomic, Better-off-sinful!








						Better Off Sinful
					

A notorious hit-man named Jack is anonymously hired to protect Holly, a witty con-artist for a great deal of money. When all seems too easy, Jack finds him self with more than what he bargained for.




					m.webtoons.com


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Feb 13, 2021)

Tendo64 said:


> I have quite a few girls! Here's a few though:
> 
> This is Vannili, lynx-cat hybrid who's a total sweetheart (art by RaccoonFlare on DA):
> 
> ...


Those are some cute characters you've got there.  I especially like Vannili and Olivia.


----------



## SaucySnow (Feb 14, 2021)

Just a unicorn knight I have been thinking about. Gunna draw her out of armour soon. Don't have many characters since I just started drawing again.


----------



## friskydingo (Mar 1, 2021)

WARNING: BDSM paw fetish mild smut in this link. Click if you're into it. Mature level


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

and yes it is an uncropped screenshot, who cares?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Doppeldoggo (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> View attachment 103500
> 
> View attachment 103501
> 
> ...


noice


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

vixenfur said:


> noice



Thanks, Grau is one of my few good characters, even though she is a troll and is mischvious. Chaotic good, basically.


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm the opposite. I always draw too many female characters. Any time I draw a dude I gotta be careful not to give 'em dummy thicc hips lmaooo

Here's some of my newest ones! They're from a Custom Character Gatcha I'm hosting. It's currently closed until I finish the rest of the slots but I've been making good progress on them!


----------



## TropicalMangoes (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm almost constantly drawing girls, but my favorites to draw are my ponysona, Mango, and my wolf, Lilac <3


----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 8, 2021)

Darbie, formerly named Birdie. She's sort of my...only character atm since I'm new-ish to the fandom. The coat design is incredibly simple, but the colors work with a really wide range of different outfit color schemes/aesthetics and I enjoy being able to play around with different hairstyles since she's a poodle. It's very versatile! :~)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 8, 2021)

Both my characters are female

More art of them at:









						Artwork Gallery for biscuitsboy532 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hi, I'm Biscuits!. . I'm 21 years old, and I live in Northwestern England, where I'm studying Literature with Politics!.  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## moutymoo (Mar 9, 2021)

I have two fantasy themed characters


Spoiler: Geir : Mercenary Monk









She is a mercenary in a well know and powerful guild, and she is specialized in exotic martial and magical arts. With an opaque mindset and cold demeanor, she's one of the best the guild can offer. Her species is not really defined but basically a dog/ wolf.



Spoiler: Avile : Assassin









She is an Assassin from desertic regions of the globe. Devoid of moral principles, she lives to kill her targets. Species not defined either, but close to bobcat / cheetah

More on them at :
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/moutymoo/
https://www.deviantart.com/moutymoo


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 14, 2021)

My furson


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 14, 2021)

Damn i forgot about this thread

I made a third female character 

She's a Bearded Vulture 

Art by Coatsyaffwitt


----------

